

Competition in a crowded field? - hedgefunder

I've been working in financial services for 10 years as a developer. I've written almost the same risk management system "from the ground up" about 5 times for different companies. My current company has received offers to buy my program and is considering it, but I know if they did they would never really compensate me as I deserve. They would probably not be able to commercialize the program without me. So, I'm thinking of taking off on my own to do it again, but this time forming a company and licensing it.
The scary thing is that it's a field crowded with some pretty big names and I'm afraid I'll have problems getting any traction at all. There is no system out there that does <i>all</i> of the things that ours does, but all the pieces are out there in one form or another so it'll also be hard to really differentiate myself from the crowd. Is this crazy?
======
hedgefunder
come on guys. I really need some input on this.

